# New firmware coming for the Canon EOS R5 in the next month or so



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2021)

> I have been told that we can expect a firmware update for the Canon EOS R5 sometime around the ship date for the Canon EOS R3. The EOS R3 is scheduled to begin shipping on November 26, 2021.
> The firmware update will likely include added support for the RF 5.2mm f/2.8L Dual Lens Fisheye that is scheduled to begin shipping in December of this year.
> The usual bug fixes are also likely. Other than that, I have no information about any additional features that may be added to firmware v1.5.0 for the EOS R5.



Continue reading...


----------



## Kiton (Nov 2, 2021)

Please, please harness the shutter rate in full electronic shutter!!

Maybe canon feels that feature only belongs on the R3 or higher.


----------



## entoman (Nov 2, 2021)

Kiton said:


> Please, please harness the shutter rate in full electronic shutter!!
> 
> Maybe canon feels that feature only belongs on the R3 or higher.


Canon wants you to spend more money on a new camera.

There is close to zero chance that they’ll add any of the worthwhile features that you, I or anyone else would like them to.

But if you’re *really* lucky, they might fix a typo in the Afrikaans menu.


----------



## john1970 (Nov 2, 2021)

Kiton said:


> Please, please harness the shutter rate in full electronic shutter!!
> 
> Maybe canon feels that feature only belongs on the R3 or higher.


I also wished the R5 had a variable ES like the R3: 5, 10, 20 fps would be perfect on the R5.


----------



## somebodE (Nov 2, 2021)

They said at one point they'd remove the 30 minute video record limit... wonder if they'll ever deliver on that.


----------



## allanP (Nov 2, 2021)

Expansion of the AF for object tracking (cars, etc.) and optimized eye recognition would be enough for me.
Maybe variable ES - could make it more usable too.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 2, 2021)

entoman said:


> Canon wants you to spend more money on a new camera.


R5 _is_ "a new camera".

Given that it still sells well, it's unlikely to have a replacement any time soon.



entoman said:


> There is close to zero chance that they’ll add any of the worthwhile features that you, I or anyone else would like them to.


Why did they do that in the previous R5 firmware updates then?


----------



## liv_img (Nov 2, 2021)

john1970 said:


> I also wished the R5 had a variable ES like the R3: 5, 10, 20 fps would be perfect on the R5.


Yes, please, that would be great. Not every ocassion needs 20 fps. And the option to add a faint sound to the electronic shutter, like in the R3 will be useful, also.


----------



## oppifraa (Nov 2, 2021)

I hope they will remove the 0.5 seconds silent shutter limitation. They could also normalize the bitrate from 12 back to 14 for silent shutter above 0.5 sec, as the banding effect will be ignorable at higher shutter times.

Please Canon! Don’t think Nikon have this 

This will be specially useful for us timelapsers.


----------



## entoman (Nov 2, 2021)

Kit. said:


> R5 _is_ "a new camera".
> 
> Given that it still sells well, it's unlikely to have a replacement any time soon.
> 
> ...


I wasn’t suggesting that Canon were about to produce a R5 Mkii - I was suggesting that if someone wants a camera with more features or a higher specification, they’d want them to buy a model further up in the range, or to wait until the next iteration is released, rather than add those features to an existing model.

Canon occasionally includes new features in firmware updates, but they seem to me to have a “we got it right first time” philosophy, and the vast majority of updates are just minor tweaks and bug fixes.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 2, 2021)

entoman said:


> I wasn’t suggesting that Canon were about to produce a R5 Mkii - I was suggesting that if someone wants a camera with more features or a higher specification, they’d want them to buy a model further up in the range,


Z9 (of course, if Nikon is able to deliver)? Or A1?

There is no other model "further up in the range" for the R5.



entoman said:


> Canon occasionally includes new features in firmware updates, but they seem to me to have a “we got it right first time” philosophy, and the vast majority of updates are just minor tweaks and bug fixes.


It doesn't look like they have this "philosophy" for the R5 in particular. Which may be a part of its continuing success on the current shrinking market.


----------



## rpg51 (Nov 2, 2021)

Will there be a corresponding firmware update for the R6?


----------



## entoman (Nov 2, 2021)

Kit. said:


> There is no other model "further up in the range" for the R5.



You conveniently edited my post to suit your argument. I repeat it below, with the text that you omitted:

"I wasn’t suggesting that Canon were about to produce a R5 Mkii - I was suggesting that if someone wants a camera with more features or a higher specification, they’d want them to buy a model further up in the range, *or to wait until the next iteration is released*, rather than add those features to an existing model".

I think Canon would disagree with your assessment that there is no model further up the range. The R3 although it has a lower MP count (but enough for most users) has a much better specification overall, and is certainly further up the range.

The R5 meanwhile has many features “missing” that Canon could very easily address with a firmware update, but have so far chosen not do do so. These include among others:

Ability to set lower burst rates than 20fps in electronic shutter.
Ability to bracket exposures with electronic shutter.
Ability to assign a fake shutter sound with electronic shutter.
Reduction in startup lag time.

I’ll lay money that Canon never addresses these with a firmware update…

Come on Canon, prove me wrong and I’ll buy you all a beer.


----------



## allanP (Nov 2, 2021)

rpg51 said:


> Will there be a corresponding firmware update for the R6?


I do not think so. 5.2mm lens is explicitly designed for R5. At least for sensors with more pixels than R6








Canon Introduces Their First Dual Fisheye Lens for Stereoscopic 3D 180° VR Capture in 8K


MELVILLE, NY, October 6, 2021 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, has introduced its first product designed to empower the next gen



www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Kit. (Nov 2, 2021)

entoman said:


> You conveniently edited my post to suit your argument. I repeat it below, with the text that you omitted:
> 
> "I wasn’t suggesting that Canon were about to produce a R5 Mkii - I was suggesting that if someone wants a camera with more features or a higher specification, they’d want them to buy a model further up in the range, *or to wait until the next iteration is released*, rather than add those features to an existing model".


I absolutely see no reason for Canon to want someone to wait until the release of the R5 MkII instead of buying the R5. Especially given that the competition is not absent, and that people that are not willing to buy the R5 because of its (perceived or real) lack of features are also not likely to be willing to buy RF lenses for their _current_ cameras.



entoman said:


> I think Canon would disagree with your assessment that there is no model further up the range. The R3 although it has a lower MP count (but enough for most users) has a much better specification overall, and is certainly further up the range.


People to whom the R3 would be "further up the range" would be much more likely to buy the R6 than the R5.



entoman said:


> The R5 meanwhile has many features “missing” that Canon could very easily address with a firmware update, but have so far chosen not do do so. These include among others:
> 
> Ability to set lower burst rates than 20fps in electronic shutter.
> Ability to bracket exposures with electronic shutter.
> ...


The resources of Canon's software engineers are not unlimited, and "Reduction in startup lag time" could be especially hard (if possible at all) to implement.


----------



## Kiton (Nov 2, 2021)

rpg51 said:


> Will there be a corresponding firmware update for the R6?



The same wish, tame the shutter rate.
I got an R6 for video only and use for stills all time, small, light and the files are better than my 1d x 2! I am starting to love that camera.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 2, 2021)

fingers crossed for ability to remap the Rate button to something useful


----------



## Finn (Nov 2, 2021)

fix the audio popping problem when recording with on-board mics please. Problem exists on both the R5 and R6.


----------



## vjlex (Nov 3, 2021)

somebodE said:


> They said at one point they'd remove the 30 minute video record limit... wonder if they'll ever deliver on that.


Did they? I don't remember seeing that anywhere, but that would be great if they did! If you can find the article, please share the link.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 3, 2021)

To add to the wish list....
Ability to recognize more eye AF subjects like bugs/insects and ungulates. Cars/motorbike tracking from R3 would be nice
Ability to select and customize which items appear in the Q Menu.
Ability to shoot at fewer than 20 FPS in silent shutter.
Pixel shift functionality for ultra-high MP stills images. Multi-shot high res mode.
Ability via a menu option to select IS, IBIS, IS+IBIS when using both RF and EF lenses with IS.
Focus stack with flash.


----------



## Acpoynts (Nov 3, 2021)

I'd settle for something even simpler, enable the ability to stop the led blinking in self timer. 

But as stated above they very rarely add functionality


----------



## liv_img (Nov 3, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> fingers crossed for ability to remap the Rate button to something useful


Yes, and also the LOCK button, that I do not know anybody uses it.


----------



## Treyarnon (Nov 3, 2021)

It would be really nice if they added the ability to set exposure compensation to +/- 5 stops rather then just 3. A really strange omission from the R5


----------



## bernie_king (Nov 3, 2021)

Kit. said:


> I absolutely see no reason for Canon to want someone to wait until the release of the R5 MkII instead of buying the R5. Especially given that the competition is not absent, and that people that are not willing to buy the R5 because of its (perceived or real) lack of features are also not likely to be willing to buy RF lenses for their _current_ cameras.
> 
> 
> People to whom the R3 would be "further up the range" would be much more likely to buy the R6 than the R5.
> ...


I agree completely on the lag time issue. I doubt that they will address that in the R5 with firmware. 

The assertion that the R3 is not up range from the R5 is ridiculous though... That's like saying the 1DX II wasn't up range of the 5D IV. The R3 exceeds the R5 in almost every spec except pixels. I think you'll find that plenty of people who buy the R3 will also have an R5 in their bag. I know I will. I know several others that will as well. Different tools for different jobs. R3 for low light and/or speed, R5 when I can't get close enough and need to do significant crops. Now, if I could only afford (or wanted) 1 camera I would likely stick with the R5 so I could have the pixels, but the R6 wouldn't even be in the conversation.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 3, 2021)

bernie_king said:


> The assertion that the R3 is not up range from the R5 is ridiculous though... That's like saying the 1DX II wasn't up range of the 5D IV.


No, it's like saying the 1DX II wasn't "up range" of the 5DS R.



bernie_king said:


> The R3 exceeds the R5 in almost every spec except pixels. I think you'll find that plenty of people who buy the R3 will also have an R5 in their bag. I know I will. I know several others that will as well. Different tools for different jobs. R3 for low light and/or speed, R5 when I can't get close enough and need to do significant crops. Now, if I could only afford (or wanted) 1 camera I would likely stick with the R5 so I could have the pixels, but the R6 wouldn't even be in the conversation.


The question was: would adding _firmware_ features to the R5 discourage you from buying the R3?


----------



## masterpix (Nov 3, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Some times my R5 "stuck" and stop responding, Need to fully close it to reset the system. I hope that the new update firmware will stop that from happening.


----------



## bernie_king (Nov 3, 2021)

Kit. said:


> No, it's like saying the 1DX II wasn't "up range" of the 5DS R.
> 
> 
> The question was: would adding _firmware_ features to the R5 discourage you from buying the R3?


It would have to be one heck of a firmware update . My answer to that is probably not. I think quite a few of the advantages that the R3 is going to present have to do with the new sensor technology (BSI-Stacked) and the faster read out speeds that makes possible to improve AF performance, etc... I'm seeing examples of high ISO images from the R3 that are a significant update for me. Not that the R5 is bad, but the R3 looks to take things to a new level. I also shoot a 600 f4 and the new contacts should add additional speed to the RF 600 (If they ever ship it to me). These are things that you can't add with firmware. I will still use my R5 so the different items listed would be a welcome add.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 3, 2021)

Finn said:


> fix the audio popping problem when recording with on-board mics please. Problem exists on both the R5 and R6.


I personally haven’t run into this issue on either camera. Perhaps it’s an issue with your microphone pr cable? I’m using a Rode VideoMic NTG, Witeless Go II, and Takstar. All are powered microphones so maybe it’s an issue with others?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 3, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> To add to the wish list....
> Ability to recognize more eye AF subjects like bugs/insects and ungulates. Cars/motorbike tracking from R3 would be nice
> Ability to select and customize which items appear in the Q Menu.
> Ability to shoot at fewer than 20 FPS in silent shutter.
> ...


The IBIS and IS situation is extremely frustrating that they can’t be controlled separately. I would like to only use lens IS on ultrawides and disable IBIS….why we can’t is beyond me. I was also shocked when I found out digital IS can only be used when lens IS and IBIS are engaged as well!? Why!?!?


----------



## Canonite (Nov 3, 2021)

I want Canon to offer a popcorn maker. How hard could it be to add a small bowl that fits inside the camera when you detach the lens.
Then simply turn the video on and wait till the corn pops. 
Then come back and read all the funny comments on this thread once again. 
While eating my hot popcorn.


----------



## dlee13 (Nov 3, 2021)

And here I am still waiting for Zebra highlight warnings on my R6….


----------



## entoman (Nov 3, 2021)

Kit. said:


> I absolutely see no reason for Canon to want someone to wait until the release of the R5 MkII instead of buying the R5. Especially given that the competition is not absent, and that people that are not willing to buy the R5 because of its (perceived or real) lack of features are also not likely to be willing to buy RF lenses for their _current_ cameras.


What an odd comment. You have an incredibly odd way of interpreting what I’ve written. I’ve never suggested at any time that people shouldn’t buy an R5, or that they delay purchase until an R5 Mkii is available.


----------



## miken (Nov 4, 2021)

I would for sure like to see a quicker wake up time and control over fps in electronic shutter mode.
Also the ability to use electronic shutter when in anti flicker would be good.


----------



## AustrianGeek (Nov 4, 2021)

Something video related (but also stills regarding the flickering): Flicker Auto-Detection Feature + exactly adjustable shutter speed (like "Synchro Scan" on the Panasonics) -> Both working already on the R3 + 30 Min. Time limit removal AND for gods sake - The 5.1K APS-C cropped version of the sensor readout as internal RAW video recording. Why the heck do you have to use the Atomos Ninja V / V+ for that ...


----------



## rbielefeld (Nov 4, 2021)

I want just two things. 1) for the evf to be able to be kept on all the time or for the evf to wake up instantly when I get my eye to the vf, and 2) for there to be an option to have the ES have an imitated shutter release sound. At times I really need to be able to hear that the camera is shooting when shooting in ES. The second request should be easy, right? Come on Canon Nikon and Sony provide a fake shutter release noise. You can too!


----------



## Finn (Nov 4, 2021)

LSXPhotog said:


> I personally haven’t run into this issue on either camera. Perhaps it’s an issue with your microphone pr cable? I’m using a Rode VideoMic NTG, Witeless Go II, and Takstar. All are powered microphones so maybe it’s an issue with others?


It doesn’t show up with external mics plugged in to the 3.5mm but when recording with the built-in camera microphones.


----------



## jam05 (Nov 4, 2021)

entoman said:


> You conveniently edited my post to suit your argument. I repeat it below, with the text that you omitted:
> 
> "I wasn’t suggesting that Canon were about to produce a R5 Mkii - I was suggesting that if someone wants a camera with more features or a higher specification, they’d want them to buy a model further up in the range, *or to wait until the next iteration is released*, rather than add those features to an existing model".
> 
> ...


Shutter sound with electronic shutter is already available. Startup time has also be addressed. The other is rarely mention on any forum, therefore I bet that very few people have taken time to go to the Canon Customer support page and file a request.
If enough people request them. Canon most likely will. Chattering on a rumor site does very little. However request made via Customer support get attention. I know for this to be factual. Canon USA responds very promptly. If one can prove or show that like functions already exist on similar cameras. Canon often does include those updates in a future firmware update. Such as the "Save settings to disk" and other like functions added recently. Functions requested via Canon Customer support. These are mostly firmware changes that will not impact the device temperature. Canon has been adding many R5 features regurlarly due to high request since it's release. It's not as if Canon is shipping any other model in sizeable numbers. Only a mere handfull of R3 or any other model will be shipped until the ship shortage ends.


----------



## jam05 (Nov 4, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Shutter sound with electronic shutter is already available. Startup time has also be addressed. The other is rarely mentioned on any forum, therefore I bet that very few people have taken time to go to the Canon Customer support page and file a request.
> If enough people request them, Canon most likely will addrss them. They usually do. Chattering on a rumor site does very little. However request made via Customer support get attention. I know this to be factual. Canon USA responds very promptly. If one can prove or show that like functions already exist on similar or past Canon cameras. Canon often does include those updates in a future firmware update. Such as the "Save settings to disk" and other like functions added recently to the R5. Functions requested via Canon Customer support. These are mostly firmware changes that will not impact the device temperature. Canon has been adding many R5 features regurlarly due to high request since it's release. It's not as if Canon is shipping any other model in sizeable numbers. Only a mere handfull of R3 or any other model will be shipped until the ship shortage ends.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 4, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Shutter sound with electronic shutter is already available. Startup time has also be addressed. The other is rarely mention on any forum, therefore I bet that very few people have taken time to go to the Canon Customer support page and file a request.
> If enough people request them. Canon most likely will. Chattering on a rumor site does very little. However request made via Customer support get attention. I know for this to be factual. Canon USA responds very promptly. If one can prove or show that like functions already exist on similar cameras. Canon often does include those updates in a future firmware update. Such as the "Save settings to disk" and other like functions added recently. Functions requested via Canon Customer support. These are mostly firmware changes that will not impact the device temperature. Canon has been adding many R5 features regurlarly due to high request since it's release. It's not as if Canon is shipping any other model in sizeable numbers. Only a mere handfull of R3 or any other model will be shipped until the ship shortage ends.


Shutter sound with electronic shutter cannot be found anywhere in the menus of my R5 and R6...am I missing something or are you just guessing?


----------



## rbielefeld (Nov 5, 2021)

LSXPhotog said:


> Shutter sound with electronic shutter cannot be found anywhere in the menus of my R5 and R6...am I missing something or are you just guessing?


There is no shutter sound available for the R5 or R6, I am not sure what this poster is talking about. Also, the EVF delay has not been addressed. It take a good second for the EVF to come on when you bring your eye to the vf if the evf has turned off. This is too long a delay if you are shooting fast action.


----------



## rbielefeld (Nov 5, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Shutter sound with electronic shutter is already available. Startup time has also be addressed. The other is rarely mention on any forum, therefore I bet that very few people have taken time to go to the Canon Customer support page and file a request.
> If enough people request them. Canon most likely will. Chattering on a rumor site does very little. However request made via Customer support get attention. I know for this to be factual. Canon USA responds very promptly. If one can prove or show that like functions already exist on similar cameras. Canon often does include those updates in a future firmware update. Such as the "Save settings to disk" and other like functions added recently. Functions requested via Canon Customer support. These are mostly firmware changes that will not impact the device temperature. Canon has been adding many R5 features regurlarly due to high request since it's release. It's not as if Canon is shipping any other model in sizeable numbers. Only a mere handfull of R3 or any other model will be shipped until the ship shortage ends.


Please show me where in the R5 menu I can turn on a fake shutter release sound when using ES.


----------



## davo (Nov 6, 2021)

rbielefeld said:


> Please show me where in the R5 menu I can turn on a fake shutter release sound when using ES.


Maybe he meant Canon has "talked" about it when he said "addressed" ?....... because it sure hasnt been fixed.


----------



## rbielefeld (Nov 6, 2021)

davo said:


> Maybe he meant Canon has "talked" about it when he said "addressed" ?....... because it sure hasnt been fixed.


sorry, but he said it is already available with respect to the shutter sound. He said "addressed" in reference to the start up time.


----------



## entoman (Nov 15, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Shutter sound with electronic shutter is already available. Startup time has also be addressed.


Please tell me which firmware update for the *R5* has added shutter sound with electronic shutter, and which firmware update for the *R5* has improved start-up time. Neither appear to have been addressed on the *R5*, which is the subject of this thread.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2021)

entoman said:


> Please tell me which firmware update for the *R5* has added shutter sound with electronic shutter, and which firmware update for the *R5* has improved start-up time. Neither appear to have been addressed on the *R5*, which is the subject of this thread.


It’s the firmware update that makes the body bigger, increases the frame rate to 30 fps, reduces the MP to 24 and costs $6000.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 15, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> It’s the firmware update that makes the body bigger, increases the frame rate to 30 fps, reduces the MP to 24 and costs $6000.


Unfortunately that's difficult to get to from here. You have to, one by one, replace R5 parts with R3 parts.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Unfortunately that's difficult to get to from here. You have to, one by one, replace R5 parts with R3 parts.


Nonsense. Here's the download link.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 15, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nonsense. Here's the download link.


Oh, you're right. I forgot about the "replace all the parts at once" option. Which is probably cheaper in the long run.


----------

